# Tannin Complex and Tannin Riche



## geek (May 12, 2015)

I need to get some of these 2, where are you guys getting them at a good price?
It seems like the Complex comes to .20 cents per gram and the Riche is way more in the .70 cents a gram.....


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (May 12, 2015)

morewinemaking.com is where i have gone.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 12, 2015)

I have gotten some of these at Morewinemaking, and some from our sponsor Doug at Brew and Wine Supply.


----------



## barbiek (May 12, 2015)

More wine, speedy deliveries so I've never tried Doug


----------



## geek (May 13, 2015)

This tannin riche extra is really expensive...


----------



## sour_grapes (May 14, 2015)

So, you prompted me into action. My tannin supply was about out.

I wound up buying from our sponsor Doug. I got Tannin FT Rouge and Tannin Riche Extra. IIRC, his pricing was a bit lower on the Rouge, and about the same on the Riche. His shipping was lower, as these bitty bags can be sent USPS for $6.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (May 14, 2015)

Sour Grapes, got your order and it will go out today! Shipping in USPS small flat rate box. 
Thanks for the order!


----------



## sour_grapes (May 16, 2015)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Sour Grapes, got your order and it will go out today! Shipping in USPS small flat rate box.
> Thanks for the order!



Box came today! Nice big bag of Tannin FT Rouge, and the l'il bag of the precious Tannin Riche Extra (some of which is going to go into my Stag's Leap Merlot).

One nice thing that Doug provides is an information sheet for each product that translates Scott Labs's dosages into amounts suitable to the home winemaker (rather than pound per 1000 gallons, or whatever). He also puts a small summary of this information on a label on the bag. This is a nice touch!


----------



## geek (May 16, 2015)

How much you paid for Tannin Riche, .99 cents per gram?


----------



## Angelina (May 16, 2015)

I agree Paul, last week I ordered some fermaid products from Brew and Wine Supply and every product I ordered came with a information sheet. Nice touch indeed!


----------



## Jimyson (May 16, 2015)

Agree that I had a good experience from Brew and Wine as well.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 16, 2015)

geek said:


> How much you paid for Tannin Riche, .99 cents per gram?



It was Tannin Riche Extra. I paid $10 for 1/2 oz. That works out to $0.71 per gram.

Tannin Riche (not "Extra") is $6 per 1/2 oz, or $0.43 per gram.


----------



## geek (May 17, 2015)

that stuff is expensive, you then add shipping.
I think I'm going to get the Tannin Riche, plus the Complex.


----------

